# rtl8188cus driver install problem.

## andrewwalker27

I'm running kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 and trying to get a wireless USB network adaptor working. I can't tell if the kernel already supports this device or not, I think it is incorperated within the rtl8192ce module but I've come across conflicting remarks.  Realtek appear to provide their own linux drivers for this chipset, I've tried installing it but I get this error,

make ARCH=x86_64 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r3/build M=/home/fred/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/driver/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126  modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /home/fred/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/driver/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/os_dep/osdep_service.o

/home/fred/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/driver/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/os_dep/osdep_service.c: In function '_rtw_mutex_init':

/home/fred/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/driver/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/os_dep/osdep_service.c:305:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'init_MUTEX'

make[2]: *** [/home/fred/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/driver/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/os_dep/osdep_service.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/fred/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126/driver/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

Compile make driver error: 2, Please check error Mesg

I don't know where the error log is, does anyone know what kernel settings I need before I install the software?

Here's the usb info

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 7392:7811 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x7392 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd

  idProduct          0x7811 EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]

  bcdDevice            2.00

  iManufacturer           1 Realtek

  iProduct                2 802.11n WLAN Adapter

  iSerial                 3 00e04c000001

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           46

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           4

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

----------

